# plants?



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was thinking of adding some real plants to my tank.
My question is what is a good small low maintanice plant that I can use in my led lighted tank?
I only have lighting on for about 4-5 hours a day.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

my live plant journey started with Apongetons

you can get them anywhere, even WalMart! and they're pretty cheap too

you buy them in a dried bulb form, toss them in the tank, and when they start to sprout, you anchor them in the substrate covering about 3/4 of the bulb. once they have some good hardy 4-5" leaves on them, you can push it the rest of the way down into the substrate and cover the rest of the bulb so it's just a plant that shows

they're super easy to grow; very low light requirements, and will thrive even without additional ferts

mine EXPLODED in my very low tech 10 gallon





















then I moved to a 30 gallon and brought them over, and they REALLY grew larger, and fast!

they were a little sparse looking when I fist put them in the larger tank, but they've filled in really nice. the mass of green in the center back is all Apongetons (aside form a few strands of Anacharis growing up from the bottom)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Anubias, anacharis, crypts, vals, swords, wisteria,...there are a lot of low light, low maintenance plants out there. You may need to increase your lighting period to somewhere in the 7-10 range, depending on how much light your leds produce.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java ferns and moss are very easy low light plats as well.They can grow very easily.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I love java moss and java fern for low light tanks. Java moss looks a bit like yarn and can be encouraged to grow on things. Java fern is your more standard looking aquarium plant. They can put up with anything. I suspect you could throw java moss in an old boot under your basement stairs and it would still grow. I have some pictures of it in my album if you want to look.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have java moss


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

Great place for plants to fit your needs PlantGeek.net - Plant Guide


----------

